# Usar cristal de 4MHz en Multisim



## pereira91 (Feb 28, 2013)

Muy buenas tardes!!!
Estoy intentando crear una central de alarma para clase con un PIC16F84A y por mas que busco por las bibliotecas del programa no consigo encontrar un cristal de 4MHz que me sirva de reloj para el PIC. Es condicion necesaria interpuesta por el profesor el que el cristal sea de 4MHz.
Si hubiera que crear el componente tambien agradeceria que me indicaran el proceso, ya que no se como hacerlo.

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO!!!

Saludos desde Jaén (España)


----------



## fex432 (Sep 17, 2013)

se encuentra en la parte del menu solo q*ue* esta en la opcion MISC y hay sale la opcion crystal


----------

